# Looking for low-fat dip recipe



## lbb87 (Jan 31, 2008)

Does anyone have a healthy, low-fat dip recipe (for vegetables) that doesn't involve the use of tomatoes, salsa, vinegar, seafood, or peanut butter? Salsa would be acceptable if the dip has no more than two tablespoons of salsa per 1 cup.

I've been eating a dip that uses 1 cup salsa and 8 ounces cream cheese, but it's causing my GERD to flare up big time. I hate fruits and vegetables and one of the only ways I'll eat my daily serving of vegetables is with a tasty dip. Otherwise, I might go a week without touching a vegetable or fruit.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jan 31, 2008)

Get yourself a big container of unflavored yogurt. I prefer the lowfat to the nofat.
Layer a strainer (colander) with cheesecloth (or paper towels), dump the yogurt in,
and let it drain in the fridge for 4 hours. (Put the strainer in a bowl to catch the whey.)
Then mix in ranch dip mix, or onion soup mix, or whatever you would mix into the sour
cream. 
Might take a bit of experimenting to get the right flavor, but it is MUCH healthier than
sour cream or cream cheese.
It's yogurt cheese!

Yogurt appears to be a perfect replacement for sour cream in sauces, and I made
some seafood newburg last night. Replaced the 1 1/2 cups of heavy whipping cream
with drained yogurt and it was quite good.

Here's a google search for yogurt dips.... might be something good there...

yogurt dip recipes - Google Search


----------



## Dina (Jan 31, 2008)

How to Make Low-fat French Onion Dip


----------



## Dina (Jan 31, 2008)

Here's another low fat recipe: Low-fat Avocado Dip Recipe  Simply reduce the chilis and pepper and omit the tomatoes.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 31, 2008)

lbb87 said:


> Does anyone have a healthy, low-fat dip recipe (for vegetables) that doesn't involve the use of tomatoes, salsa, vinegar, seafood, or peanut butter? Salsa would be acceptable if the dip has no more than two tablespoons of salsa per 1 cup.
> 
> I've been eating a dip that uses 1 cup salsa and 8 ounces cream cheese, but it's causing my GERD to flare up big time. I hate fruits and vegetables and one of the only ways I'll eat my daily serving of vegetables is with a tasty dip. Otherwise, I might go a week without touching a vegetable or fruit.



I love hummus. Try this: Roasted Garlic Hummus Recipe - How to Make Roasted Garlic Hummus


----------



## jennyema (Jan 31, 2008)

You can make any sour cream dip low fat by using fat free sc instead.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 31, 2008)

I've got a really good dip at home - I am e-mailing myself now to post tonight.  It doesn't involve anything you mentioned.


----------



## GadgetGeek (Jan 31, 2008)

*edamame dip...*



lbb87 said:


> Does anyone have a healthy, low-fat dip recipe (for vegetables) that doesn't involve the use of tomatoes, salsa, vinegar, seafood, or peanut butter?



Try Tami's dip.

_*Edamole* - adapted from the original recipe which appeared in Cooking Light Jan 2008 - yields 6 servings_ 
3/4 cup frozen shelled edamame, thawed
3 tablespoons water
2 tablespoons avocado or olive oil
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
1/4 teaspoon hot pepper sauce
1 garlic clove, halved
- Combine all ingredients in a food processor. Process until smooth. Cover and chill.
.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 31, 2008)

The Nation's Largest Food Magazine - Healthy Recipes - CookingLight.com

tons of great stuff, not much disappointment.


----------



## merstar (Feb 1, 2008)

Here are a few to check out:

MOROCCAN CARROT DIP
Moroccan Carrot Dip Recipe | Recipezaar

CUCUMBER YOGURT DIP
Cucumber Yogurt Dip Recipe at Epicurious.com

WHITE BEAN AND ARTICHOKE DIP
White Bean & Artichoke Dip - Fine Cooking


----------



## GadgetGeek (Feb 1, 2008)

*Uh huh.....*



merstar said:


> WHITE BEAN AND ARTICHOKE DIP



KILLER RECIPE That white bean and artichoke recipe is really good, I use chipotle powder rather than cayenne for a smoky flavor but the one I have made for a long time is very similar. I think I use more than one clove of garlic in mine too... I taste and adjust.

.


----------

